
Prejudice, not principle, often behind ‘free-speech defence’ of racism - morehuman
https://www.thememo.com/2017/05/05/free-speech-defence-online-racism-racist-trolling-twitter-reddit/
======
DarkKomunalec
Literally "Your defence of racist free speech is invalid because you're
racist!"

Coming soon: "Your defence of public healthcare is invalid because you're
poor!"

~~~
morehuman
Literally not what it says - the article is pretty nuanced actually.

------
Chazzle
Not at all surprised by this. Totally agree.

